# First fish of the year



## jthielm (Mar 9, 2009)

Not bad for my first trip and first fish of the year. Weighed 9lbs 2oz. Biggest largemougth i've ever caught.


----------



## jthielm (Mar 9, 2009)

There's no long arming there either.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 9, 2009)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 


What a pig

Tell us the story!


----------



## minicuda (Mar 9, 2009)

dang man what did you use for bait? a premature human baby?!


----------



## jthielm (Mar 9, 2009)

We were going to fish that morning but the wind was blowing 25 with gusts to 40. We ended giving them a try that evening as you can see by the waves the wind was still blowing about 20. I was luckily fishing with my heaviest rod and had it spooled with 30lbs spiderwire. I was just fishing around some brush on the dam of my family's irrigation lake with a 1/2oz chartruese and yellow spinnerbait with gold colorado blades. Then wam she took me down into the brush I was able to winch her out and caught a good side view of the fish. I was shocked. The fish size has been down in this lake for the last 2-3 years. We used to catch quite a few 6+ pounders but i haven't caught one that big out of here in 3 years. Hopefully there back.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 9, 2009)

That's a hawg there! Congrats! 8)


----------



## poolie (Mar 9, 2009)

What a way to start a year!


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 9, 2009)

Now thats a gorrilla! I am predicting that i never catch a fish that big, unless i travel to do it. I think the Illinios LM record is like 11lbs, maybe even 9.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow very nice fish! Maybe all of your 6 lbers are now 10 lbers!


----------



## mtnman (Mar 9, 2009)

Very nice fish dude! Congrats.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 9, 2009)

WoW!! What a way to start the year =D> =D>


----------



## fish devil (Mar 11, 2009)

:twisted: Awesome man!!!!


----------

